# Morning Star Saturday 6 Nov 2010



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

What a day! Fishing was excellent first five fish were keepers (SeaBass). Surf was 1 to 2 feet and worsening. Ralph fest all around me:--| Ended the day with 22 to 17 inches
Highlights
Bite was fantastic
mates were on point 
fish were plentiful
Jokes about chummers were hilarious
LOwlights
sick people everywhere
trip ended 3 hours early
ride back was horrible

My brother decided to get some air. He stepped outside the cabin and disappeared from view as a wave totally engulfed him. He is 6'6" tall. Second wave knocked him down. He came back inside soaked through his rainsuit. He sat down on the seat and was promptly tossed onto his knees by another wave........ He got home and his thermos exploded in his face when he opened it. Lacerated eye swelled shut.......Guess we would have been better off fishing for perch in the river (his words)......


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow!

We were supposed to head out on the boat on Sunday for sea bass. But the trip was cancelled.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report. Weather looks awful for this coming week.
I do not think he will get out for the next 5 days.

COASTAL WATERS FROM FENWICK ISLAND DE TO CHINCOTEAGUE VA OUT TO 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM CHINCOTEAGUE TO PARRAMORE ISLAND VA OUT TO 20 NM-
402 PM EST MON NOV 8 2010

GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE TONIGHT

THROUGH 7 PM
NW WINDS 25 TO 30 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 35 KT. SEAS
5 TO 7 FT WITH A DOMINANT PERIOD OF 4 SECONDS. 

TONIGHT
NW WINDS 25 TO 30 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 35 KT. SEAS 5 TO
7 FT WITH A DOMINANT PERIOD OF 8 SECONDS. 

TUE
NW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. GUSTS UP TO 25 KT IN THE MORNING. SEAS
4 TO 5 FT WITH A DOMINANT PERIOD OF 8 SECONDS. 

TUE NIGHT
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 KT. SEAS 5
TO 6 FT.

WED
N WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 7 FT. 

WED NIGHT
N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 30 KT. SEAS 6 TO
8 FT. 

THU
N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 30 KT. SEAS 7 TO 9
FT.

THU NIGHT
NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 KT. SEAS 7
TO 9 FT.

FRI
NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT...DIMINISHING TO 10 TO 15 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 7 TO 9 FT.

SAT
NE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT...DIMINISHING TO 5 TO 10 KT. SEAS 7
TO 9 FT.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yikes!!!! Hope your brother is okay. Congrats on the hard earned catch.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

And you like this "BOAT"?.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Yes I did*



rattler said:


> And you like this "BOAT"?.


The captain expected the weather to get "snotty" and reserved the right to go or stay. He put us on the fis and kept us there for the limited time we were out there. I'd go out with him again in a heartbeat:fishing::fishing:


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Me too.


----------

